#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Cacti, Nagios ou Zabbix

## RaFaBRA

:Smile: 

Olá Pessoal

Bem, já andei estudando as 3 ferramentas de gerenciamento de redes (Zabbix, Nagios e Cacti), as três possuiem recursos fantasticos.
Quero opnião dos colegas em relação a estas ferramentas, quem tem elas trabalhando em ambiente de produção ou que já trabalharam, quais notas vocês dariam? Quais delas tem mais estabilidade e recursos?

Até

Muito obrigado

----------


## mistymst

Pelo que percebi eles sao bem diferentes entre eles apesar de serem parecidos, vamos lá:

o Cacti nada mais é que um MRTG melhorado (eles me matam se lerem isso) que gera os gráficos com muito mais rapidez e agilidade do que o MRTG. Até onde eu sei ele nao notifica de quedas na rede, seja ela de desempenho ou de indisponibilidade.
Já o Nagios, nao gera graficos de utilização/desempenho dos serviços como Cacti mas sim os monitore a sua disponibilidade e perfomance.

Como eu nunca usei o Zabbix nao tenho muito o que falar, mas lendo na página do rapaz ele é semelhante a uma união dos, tanto do nagios quanto do cacti pois gera os gráficos e gera alertas de eventuas falhas na rede (e o mapa da rede também). Pelo que percebi ele é semelhante ao Zenoss o qual eu utilizo poraqui.

Aqui termina um rapido overview sobre eles, veja exatamente o que voce quer implantar e pegue as ferramentas necessarias  :Smile:

----------


## darkwarrior

> Pelo que percebi eles sao bem diferentes entre eles apesar de serem parecidos, vamos lá:
> 
> o Cacti nada mais é que um MRTG melhorado (eles me matam se lerem isso) que gera os gráficos com muito mais rapidez e agilidade do que o MRTG. Até onde eu sei ele nao notifica de quedas na rede, seja ela de desempenho ou de indisponibilidade.
> Já o Nagios, nao gera graficos de utilização/desempenho dos serviços como Cacti mas sim os monitore a sua disponibilidade e perfomance.
> 
> Como eu nunca usei o Zabbix nao tenho muito o que falar, mas lendo na página do rapaz ele é semelhante a uma união dos, tanto do nagios quanto do cacti pois gera os gráficos e gera alertas de eventuas falhas na rede (e o mapa da rede também). Pelo que percebi ele é semelhante ao Zenoss o qual eu utilizo poraqui.
> 
> Aqui termina um rapido overview sobre eles, veja exatamente o que voce quer implantar e pegue as ferramentas necessarias


Amigo,
Sobre o zenoss, em relação ao Nagios você ve mais vantagens em utilizar ele?
Você tem uma rede grande? Estou usando o nagios hoje para uma rede com mais de 400 hosts, só que estou querendo algo que trabalhe com Banco de Dados, no caso o nagios estamos usando os arquivos de configuração.

----------


## mistymst

Bom, trabalho com uma rede grande sim, cerca de quase 3000 hosts, so que eu so monitoro 80 atualmente no nagios, que sao os servidores/roteadores/switches (eu sinceramente nao me importo com os clientes), mas nao monitoro tudo da rede com ele. E ainda monitor alguns serviços com ele, essa é a vantagem que da para monitorar oracle, rtsp, e varios outros serviços. E so para constar, o nagios pode trabalhar com MySQL, mas eu nao implementei ele aqui assim.

Quanto ao Zenoss, eu peguei ele para testar por ter uma integração melhor do que o MRTG, que era um ponto de interesse. Simplesmente é so instalar e configurar o agente SNMP e o Zenoss faz todo o serviço, com a vantagem de também monitorar os serviços, mas nao é tao facilmente extensivel como o Nagios. (mais facil criar plugins pro Nagios).

A vantagem para mim do Zenoss é que eu posso abandonar o MRTG e usar so ele, e o panel dele de alertas é mais "agil" que o do nagios também, mas ainda mantenho tanto o Nagios quanto o MRTG aqui, nao fiz uma migração total. (Também so eu para fazer tudo nao dá, so querem cobrar cobrar e pagar que é bom nada  :Big Grin:  e ainda dizem que ta ruim hehe)

Se tu jah tens o Nagios todo bonitinho é so integrar ele com o MySQL e aproveitar, agora se tu tiveres a necessidade de gerar gráfico de desempenho acho que seria mais interessante partir para uma solução como o Zenoss/Zabbix. (isso considerando as opções freeware/opensource)

----------


## RaFaBRA

> Bom, trabalho com uma rede grande sim, cerca de quase 3000 hosts, so que eu so monitoro 80 atualmente no nagios, que sao os servidores/roteadores/switches (eu sinceramente nao me importo com os clientes), mas nao monitoro tudo da rede com ele. E ainda monitor alguns serviços com ele, essa é a vantagem que da para monitorar oracle, rtsp, e varios outros serviços. E so para constar, o nagios pode trabalhar com MySQL, mas eu nao implementei ele aqui assim.
> 
> Quanto ao Zenoss, eu peguei ele para testar por ter uma integração melhor do que o MRTG, que era um ponto de interesse. Simplesmente é so instalar e configurar o agente SNMP e o Zenoss faz todo o serviço, com a vantagem de também monitorar os serviços, mas nao é tao facilmente extensivel como o Nagios. (mais facil criar plugins pro Nagios).
> 
> A vantagem para mim do Zenoss é que eu posso abandonar o MRTG e usar so ele, e o panel dele de alertas é mais "agil" que o do nagios também, mas ainda mantenho tanto o Nagios quanto o MRTG aqui, nao fiz uma migração total. (Também so eu para fazer tudo nao dá, so querem cobrar cobrar e pagar que é bom nada  e ainda dizem que ta ruim hehe)
> 
> Se tu jah tens o Nagios todo bonitinho é so integrar ele com o MySQL e aproveitar, agora se tu tiveres a necessidade de gerar gráfico de desempenho acho que seria mais interessante partir para uma solução como o Zenoss/Zabbix. (isso considerando as opções freeware/opensource)




Legal, não conhecia este Zenoss
andei olhando no site do desenvolvedor e me interessei
como funciona mesmo este esquema de monitoramente de serviço que você disse que ele possui? vou conseguir gerenciar meus servidores de banco? Você que desenvolveu este plugin?
abracoo

Obrigado pelas dicas

----------


## mistymst

Nao me lembro se o Zenoss tem para banco.. mas o Nagios tem um check_oracle lá... mas é aquela historia tu podes escrever teu proprio plugin no Nagios... ja no Zenoss nao achei esta mesma facilidade. Tente dar uma estudada nos nagios-plugins e ver os ja existentes.

----------


## Wal

Caros colegas (mistymst, darkwarrior, etc)! 

Estou pesquisando um software (OpenSource) que eu consiga gerenciar meus switchs (3com e linksys), já acessei diversos links (página oficial do projeto e outros que encontrei no google) e na verdade estou precisando de uma ajuda de quem já usa os mesmos no dia-a-dia.
Precisava gerenciar as portas dos switchs, para saber as seguintes informações:
1) quantidade de informações que estão passando pelas portas;
2) erros encontrados na porta xx "no caso de um switch ter 16 portas";
3) Que este software grave os logs e gere um histórico de funcionamento das portas.

Será que vocês poderiam me dar umas dicas?

Obrigado.

p.s.: utilizo diversas distros: Debian, RHE, Suse.

----------


## mistymst

Cara nao conhece nada que lhe de isto "out of the box", com o nagios, voce so terá alertas com limites pre-definidos, no caso voce teria que criar um plugin para ir atras destas informações.

As informações de cada porta, voce consegue facilmente com um MRTG ou CACTI da vida.

Quantidade de erro nas portas, realmente isso nao vai ser la muito facil de conseguir... voce pode gerar com o MRTG o grafico da quantidade dos ERROS.


Agora com qualquer uma das soluções opensource voce vai ter trabalho para botar para funcionar.

Voce pode usar o MRTG/CACTI para monitorar as informações, e o Zenoss para monitorar se a porta se up/down (funcionamento), pois fazer isto com o Nagios vai lhe dar muito trabalho na minha opniao... mas também da para fazer. (ou o mais dificil de todos é escrever uma aplicacao que verifique isto via SNMP que é relativamente simples de conseguir, mas se voce nao conhecer nada das linguagens, fica meio inviavel isto).

----------


## Wal

Caro mistymst!

Mas com o Zabbix eu não conseguiria fazer isto (gerenciar as porta de um switch)?, pois o mesmo também tem suporte à SNMP, hoje compilei o mesmo e já comecei a usar para gerenciar um servidor linux e outro windows, ainda estou me familiarizando com esta ferramenta, mas achei os recursos do Zabbix fantásticos.

Grato pela dica.
Abraços

----------


## mayconcl

Olá amigos, sou novo aqui no fórum.

Eu tenho atualmente dois servidores com Nagios.
O primeiro para gerenciar e monitorar os links de Internet dos clientes da empresa e com esse também gerencio alguns servidores com os plugins disponiveis. Atualmente este Nagios conta com 295 hosts e 417 services.

O segundo é um Nagios 2x que monitora toda a rede MPLS e de Satélite, ele foi mal dimensionado na época, a máquina não esta aguentando mais e eu peguei a missão de "refaze-lo", atualmente essa criança conta com uns 3000 hosts. A configuracao eh feita via Nagmin (projeto descontinuado) que faz um discovery nos inumetos componentes dessa grande rede, que conta com switches ATM/FR, FW PIX, routers Cisco/ACT/Huawei/3Com
Tudo é monitorado utilizando RRD

Minha grande dificuldade é hoje migrar os arquivos de configuracao do nagios montados pelo nagmin, pois vem um monte de sujeiras e no caso as pessoas colocavam letras em maiusculo e isso dificulta demais minha vida.

Tentei instalar o nagmin, porém ele pede uma versão muito antiga do MySQL e isso eu não acho seguro.

Com eu ainda não encontrei uma forma de fazer o discovery automatico da rede eu comecei a pesquisas outras formar de monitoramento.

Ontem eu encontrei o DUDE, porém ele é Win e teria que emular no wine, desisti, até pq hoje muitos dos clientes monitoram seus links utilizando o nosso Nagios.

Hoje estava aqui navegando e encotnrei o ZABBIX e comecei a ler sobre essa ferramenta.
Agora vem as questões que preciso de vocês, ele é parrudo como o Nagios?
Seu discovery varre todas as mibs ou ele é meio "capenga" para alguns gerenciamentos?
Eu consigo segmentar o monitoramento da minha rede? Por exemplo:

Usuario X só gerencia links satelitais
User Y só gerencia links MPLS

e assim vai...

Valeu pela atenção

----------


## Wal

Caro mayconcl!

Agora vem as questões que preciso de vocês, ele é parrudo como o Nagios?
R.: Na verdade seus dados ficam armanzenados em SGBD (Mysql, Postgres ou Oracle); somente por este quesito considero o Zabbix melhor em relação a performance.
----
Seu discovery varre todas as mibs ou ele é meio "capenga" para alguns gerenciamentos?
R.: Não entendi o "capenga" (você quis dizer se ele acha as mibs de forma automática?).
Não tenho muita experiência em SNMP e não consegui configurar o Zabbix para gerenciar um switch que eu tenho (estava usando o mesmo para testes), trata-se de um Switch 3com 4200 (3C17300A).
Você chegou a configurar algum gerenciamento snmp (switch) no seu Zabbix?
----
Eu consigo segmentar o monitoramento da minha rede? Por exemplo:
Usuario X só gerencia links satelitais
User Y só gerencia links MPLS

e assim vai...

R.: Com certeza isto é possível, basta apenas "testar e fuçar" bastante na parte de usuários e permissões de acesso.
----
Para os outros templates existentes no zabbix (para monitoramento de serviços nos servidores) eu consegui utilizar com sucesso.


Abraços e bons testes

----------

